# Fish carving



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Have been wanting to make a new sign for my lake home to replace a chainsaw carved one that my brother in law had done that had fallen into disrepair.

Purchased the fish stl from Ebay a while back. Had some help from someone with Aspire to help separate the fish from a slightly more involved 3d model, as I only wanted the pike for this carving.

Finished slab size is 48 x 22 x 2 and finished with Cabot 3000 Natural stain.

Overall pretty happy other than had some corner chipping on a couple of the letters. Will use a different font next time...

Dave


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Now that is cool!!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Now that is cool!!!


certainly is....


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks great! Add some good UV protection and I'll bet you can get it to last longer than the chain carved version.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a nice looking sign. Any corner chipping on the letters just adds to the overall effect and will look intentional. As @honesttjohn says, "...that is cool!"


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That looks really sharp Dave


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for all the comments.
Dave


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Dave.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

I love fishing so that's right up my alley.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Really nice, Dave. I'll bet that has some weight to it, eh?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nicely done, Dave! How long did it take to carve that and what is the wood?

David


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The Font is perfect for the sign,the fish too.
Herb


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

That is a great looking carving. All the detail came out so sharp and clear.
I have been working on a cover for a jewelry box. 
I have made three different test carvings and have messed something up each time. I am using my Dremel and two different multitools plus several 
bits to see which do what the best.
Once I figure out how to get the relief to look right, I will get some nice exotic wood to attempt the final carving.
It is suppose to be a dragon in full attack, only the last try, I cut some of his claws off.
and trying to carve around each tooth is a bear.
But I will get it I am sure, just have to keep plodding away at it.
I would be curious to hear what tools you used for yours.
David


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

difalkner said:


> Nicely done, Dave! How long did it take to carve that and what is the wood?
> 
> David


Just a slab of rough cut pine from a local sawmill.
I had around 4 hours machine time in it, had to stop and restart a couple times because I didn't like what I was seeing.
Overall pretty pleased.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Bushwhacker said:


> That is a great looking carving. All the detail came out so sharp and clear.
> I have been working on a cover for a jewelry box.
> I have made three different test carvings and have messed something up each time. I am using my Dremel and two different multitools plus several
> bits to see which do what the best.
> ...


Only used 3 tools. 1/2" end mill for deep pocket, 1/4" end mill for profiling letters and 3d roughing and 1/4" ballnose for 3d finish.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Dave Great job and good use of that model. I bought that model and removed the lure, added 3 sunfish and a log border then got busy and never got back to finishing the design file.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh wow, I really like that!


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

beltramidave said:


> Only used 3 tools. 1/2" end mill for deep pocket, 1/4" end mill for profiling letters and 3d roughing and 1/4" ballnose for 3d finish.


Well, I feel like an idiot. I thought you had CARVED it.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

He did -- with his CNC tool.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bushwhacker said:


> Well, I feel like an idiot. I thought you had CARVED it.


Dave with everything I have going on right now @honesttjohn will probably have it carved before I finish my design file.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

bravo, nice, attractive, well done piece.


----------

